# Under Soffit/Window Lights.



## Mr.Awesome (Nov 27, 2015)

Quick and dirty suggestion: Rope lights and a nice "open" sign.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Can you put the lights inside the window and have the banners back a few inches? 
I'm concerned that outside would cause a glare and obstruct the banner.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mike - good question. The owner wants it outside. I had made multiple suggestions for the window portions and he was adamant about it being outside. They actually have old T12 side lights that are no longer functioning. They will be removed when this project starts.

The light for the most part will shine down with no to little light being thrown on the windows/doors.


----------

